# Anybody watching P&O ships go out this evening (3rd July



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We're at Calshot spit along with another dozen or so motorhomes ready for tonight's event. see

http://175.pocruises.com/

the forecast isn't too good, so Red Arrows might not fly  
we had a nice evening at Ashurst campsite with fellow MHF members H1GBV who are hoping to watch from the other side.

anybody else from MHF here? If you want a place with a view, it's getting full already......


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got a mate who will be watching from the Azura :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

tell him to give us a wave as they go past!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are some wonderful Photos on P&O Facebook 
The Ships look splendid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll have a look there Mavis.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wot no webcams set up for this event, shame.

cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Anybody watching P&O ships go out this evening (3rd*



bognormike said:


> we had a nice evening at Ashurst campsite with fellow MHF members H1GBV who are hoping to watch from the other side.
> 
> 
> > We enjoyed your hospitality
> ...


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi All,

I live on the Isle of Wight and wouldnt mind popping over to Cowes to see the ships. Does anyone know approx, what time they are due off Calshot?

Caulkhead


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Bognormike had a good info sheet from the P&O website - I think it's approx 17.30 but don't rely on it.

Good viewing - Gordon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live on the Isle of Wight and wouldnt mind popping over to Cowes to see the ships. Does anyone know approx, what time they are due off Calshot?
> 
> Caulkhead


supposed to be from 19:20 here (calshot) 19:35 off cowes

absolutely packed here - we went out for a walk to Cashot activities hangar and found a VW camper parked next to us with about 6" to spare - a but tight for a quicke exit :roll:

raining at the moment, forecast shows possible sunny spells between 18:00 and 19:00 - doubt very much whether the red arrows will eb able to fly.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They look so lovely


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

strange happening this morning after we'd parked up. We were a couple of spaces along from a La Strada van conversion, and I was out taking a couple of pictures, when a woman came up to me & said "do you sit in the south stand upper"? It took a few seconds for it to click that she was asking about my seat at Oxford Utd - her husband is also a season ticket holder in the same section and recognised me :idea: So there is another motorhoming Oxford United supporter, but not in Bognor, and not MHf (I think?) Will check later......

small world. :wink:


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We will watch it from our balcony in Hythe Marina, nice living here! Only problem is everyone thinks it is public when it is all private property and we have to pay to repair the damage caused by inconsiderate visitors.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Down in Alverstoke with work tonight. Staying in a hotel near Stokes Bay so planning to go and have a look. The diving museum at No 2 Battery, Stokes Bay is also open 1900-2100 tonight, very intresting and well worth a visit.

Andy


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

The weather here is horrible, Adonia is on the move going North to get in line and one can only see about a mile.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well we did get a clear patch to watch the ships going out, but the weather closed in again  . Shame the red arrows couldn't fly, but a good evening. A bit of a wait to get off Calshot Spit, got away by about 9pm.... :roll:


----------

